# Win $200 for the right photo



## moabmic (Apr 13, 2004)

‎$200 REWARD!!! 

Eddyline Brewery needs a perfect picture for our Boater Beer can! We need a picture of a crashing wave where the water is clear, the tongue leading into the wave is glassy and the top of wave is white and frothy! This needs to be a head on shot where the crashing foam pile takes up the top third of the picture. 

This pic will be the background of the Can'O'whitewater! In addition to the $200 we will let the winner help with the initial canning run, get two free cases of beer and will be famous to the Eddyline community! We would keep all rights to the picture. Post a low res version on our  Eddyline Restaurant and Brewing Company  facebook page, email us, or drop by and show us.


----------

